# Puffre has a white eye



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

my Porcupine Puffer, PomPom, has 1 cloudy eye. its like white and there is a thick doughnut-like ring in the middle and in the middle of it there is only a small layer of the white stuff. i have heard puffers are sensitive to medicine. not shure if its true but what can i use to cure it?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Frequent water changes will do the trick.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

my puffer was cured for a bit and now the fungus has returned. except this time its freaking the crud outta me. It was white and in two days flat it went from cloudy to rotten looking.








His left eye is normal and is very alert. he is swimming around now but he doesnt swim as much as he should regularly. eats more than before, but i fear not enough.hardly anything seems to get his attention. i even bought some blood worms, his favorite snacks, and he would take them. My tank has 0 ammonia, o nitrates, and nitrates are at 5ppm. got this for the tank
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idproduct~NV39844.html
what im worried about most is his eye. it looks somewhat rotten . hoping the meds work but will that heal his eye to normal or si it gone forever?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Where is this fungus? I don't see anywhere from your puffer's body in the picture having fungus. If you are talking about the eyes, the eye is simply cloudy due to infection, cataracts and poor water quality.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

Lupin said:


> Where is this fungus? I don't see anywhere from your puffer's body in the picture having fungus. If you are talking about the eyes, the eye is simply cloudy due to infection, cataracts and poor water quality.


I can tell you while i dont have any ammonia, nitrites and few nitrates, the water is green as hell every weekend or so. im working on that. but his eye looks like it rotted away. that pic does no justice to what im trying to show you guys, though it is healing nicely with that med.


----------

